# Wishlists, Help



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

I am having trouble getting wishlists to work, i managed ok on the s1, but having no joy with the virgin tivo, If i wanted drama, mystery, suspence, police, how would i set it up in my wishlist, can someone help please.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as I can tell they work just like they did on the S1. You can only use one category per Wishlist though. 'Mystery' and 'suspense' are different categories though, so no wonder it won't work.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Noticed that the wishlists seem to be broken. I have a film in to record next week with Whoopi Goldberg in but looking at the actor wishlists nothing comes up.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Noticed that the wishlists seem to be broken. I have a film in to record next week with Whoopi Goldberg in but looking at the actor wishlists nothing comes up.


Same here I have William Shatner set up (looking out for his new sitcom).

I have found his sitcom using the search function but still nothing in the wishlist.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

jonphil said:


> Noticed that the wishlists seem to be broken. I have a film in to record next week with Whoopi Goldberg in but looking at the actor wishlists nothing comes up.


Is she listed in the cast on TiVo for that film?


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

jonphil said:


> Noticed that the wishlists seem to be broken. I have a film in to record next week with Whoopi Goldberg in but looking at the actor wishlists nothing comes up.


They are broken. If you create them from a search rather than from the wishlist screen. It seems to be that it puts the actors name as "firstname lastname" instead of "lastname, firstname" and this only works for some actors. I posted about this in the bugs sticky thread.



kmusgrave said:


> Creating a wishlist from the search doesn't always work properly.
> 
> e.g. search for Ronnie Barker then press More Info-->Create a wishlist search
> 
> ...


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Is she listed in the cast on TiVo for that film?


Yeah, I found it because the Tivo upstairs had found it.

Hoping the March software update fixes a few bugs and add's some new features


----------

